# It's a bit BRISK



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 16, 2014)

It's about 10 (or maybe a bit less) but no snow yet, but it looks right brisk this morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 16, 2014)

The late muzzy season don't start for another 7 days but one of these does would have worked real nice


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Frost is on the punkin!  Looks downright nippy Mike!


----------



## carver (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I see my Christmas tree


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Brrrrrr!  Neat shots.


----------

